# Recoil pad



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I put a Simms Limbsaver recoil pad on my Mossberg 835 Ulti-Mag. It is unbelievable! Completely tamed the recoil. It is a pleasure to shoot.


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

I put a limbsaver air tech on my 835.....really unbelievable how much of the bite it took out of the 3.5” loads


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Good to get first hand accounts. My 500 turkey thug crosses my eyes with 3.5" loads ; heck the 3's aren't much fun either. Looks like a purchase in the very near future.


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

have had one on my 870 supermag for years, it really does a fine job...honestly.


----------



## odiewan (Apr 12, 2008)

I just put a Limbsaver slip-on over the stock pad on my 535. The stock pad is squishy and is ok with 3" loads but isn't up to a 3.5" turkey load. It's very reasonable with the slip-on.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Have a slip on Limbsaver on my old trustworthy turkey gun...full choke Winchester 37A. Have killed a bunch of birds with this shotgun over the years. With Winchester SuperX, 3", #5shot turkey loads, still don't know who gets the worse end of things...me or the turkey.
But it patterns very well out to 40yds with this ammo and is very light to carry so I keep on truckin with it.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I have Limbsavor and a Hi-vis I believe, both seem comparable and do a good job.


----------

